# Protection sequence



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

Ok,

I know that if I'm doing the full works on the motor, I'll wash, clay, polish and then wax, but does anyone (and is it worthwhile) sealing the wax after this as well?

When I do the works, I generally use Baby bath to wash, the Meguires clay kit, autoglym resin polish and autoglym HD wax. I've then been putting autoglym extra gloss protection on top, is this recommended or not? Is it necessary? Am I wasting my time? Will I be helping or hindering the wax layer I've just applied?

Should I be gloss protecting after polish and then applying the HD wax instead???

Cheers.
Steve.

NB: I realise my choice of products may not be to everyones taste, its just what I find easy to work with.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

AFAIK it is best to apply the EGP once polished and then apply the wax on top of that.


----------



## jmeselby (Oct 14, 2008)

In a month I'm going to do mine with a detailing friend. I have been speaking to him and i'm going to do the folowing: -

Pre wash with snow foam

Wash with lambs wool mit and car shampoo

Clay the car - Clay and quick detailer

Wash with lambs wool mit and car shampoo

AG SRP

Finish Kare 1000p (FK1000p)

Dodo Juice Lime Prime (Pre Wax cleanser)

Collonite 845

FINISHED


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

jmeselby said:


> In a month I'm going to do mine with a detailing friend. I have been speaking to him and i'm going to do the folowing: -
> 
> Pre wash with snow foam
> 
> ...


TBH that sounds a little strange - as the Lime Prime is a mildly abrasive cleaner, you'll be removing both the SRP and the FK1000 by using the products in that order...

TBH I'd go
Lime Prime - FK
or
Lime Prime - 845

The FK1000 is technically a sealant and the Collonite isn't going to bond that well to it -

Whichever way you go both the FK & Collonite have great longevity, so should keep you protected for a good while


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

Any advice on the autoglym products I use in my original post? :?

Cheers
Steve.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

The thinking on DW is that EGP bonds really well to SRP,

So I'd

SRP
EGP
HD Wax


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

NickP said:


> The thinking on DW is that EGP bonds really well to SRP,
> 
> So I'd
> 
> ...


Which is pretty much what I said a few posts up. :roll:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

If doing a full detail..

wheels off, clean arches and wheels.. Clay wheels if they need it..

Seal arches and wheels..

Rinse wheels and clean wheels..

Rinse..

Snowfoam ( bilthamber auto wash ) with some CG Extreme wash or citrus wash megs degreaser and apc..

Let dwell for 5 mins or so..

Rinse and wash ( CG Extreme wash or shampoo of your choice ). I prefere to use a microfiber mit over lambswool..

Clay whole car and windows ( I like the souns green ) using quick detail ( I find shampoo/water mix destroys the clay )..

Snowfoam again..

Rinse..

Wash one more time..

Dry..

Machine polish ( depending on severity of paint damage will choose what pads and polish to use )..

If the paint is in good condition I like to use Sonus SFX3 final polish on a red pad..

Some may argue my next step, snowfoam again and a good jet wash to get rid of polish build up in had to reach places..

Pad down with drying cloth and quick detailer.. ( Gently gently so not to mark newly polish paint..

I like to apply products by machine for speed sakes and the ability to lay a thin even layer.. If doing by hand will use a microfiber pad ( same size as those window de mister things you get..

Dodo Lime Prime Light ( no abrasives )..

Glaze x 2 ( not always 2 coats, depends on either how im feeling or how it looks with one coat )..

Sealant x 2

wax x 2..

clean glass..

I thing thats about it, I run around the car with a few clean deep pile cloths just to make sure I haven't missed anything and to remove any missed bits of product..

Take a bloody long time..


----------

